# 84 piece segmented pen



## mb757 (Dec 26, 2007)

I just finished this pen for the Pen Swap. It's made with a walnut and maple checker, trimmed with maple and padauk. The body is segmented walnut on the upper barrel, the lower barrel is walnut, cherry and maple. The elliptical in the back ground is a grip that I'm working on, it's made from a pecan burl and cocobolo. Any comments are welcome. Thanks Mark


----------



## winpooh498 (Dec 26, 2007)

WOW! very nice segmenting!


----------



## cowchaser (Dec 26, 2007)

Very nice piece.


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 26, 2007)

Both (including the grip - THROUGH the knot) are great work, Mark!!![][]


----------



## txbatons (Dec 26, 2007)

Beautiful work. I'm tired just looking at it!


----------



## Ligget (Dec 26, 2007)

Now that is one of the best segmented pens I have seen on this forum![:0][]

Mark`s a great name too![^]


----------



## DKF (Dec 26, 2007)

That is a very pretty pen......your pen swap partner is lucky!


----------



## Kadmos (Dec 26, 2007)

Just did my first segmented pen last week.

I'm not sure if this makes me want to pack away my lathe tools, or gives me something to aspire to.

Really great work!
I'd love to know how it was done.


----------



## workinforwood (Dec 26, 2007)

It's very nice work.  I like the banding with the little black squares. Personally, I think just that alone is enough.  How'd you pull that off?


----------



## sah6139 (Dec 26, 2007)

Cool[8D]

steve


----------



## johncrane (Dec 26, 2007)

Great work love the segments.[]


----------



## GaryMGg (Dec 26, 2007)

That's just wrong! []
Very very nice segmentation. Love the accuracy. [^]


----------



## JasonF (Dec 27, 2007)

Man that's nice!


----------



## louisbry (Dec 27, 2007)

Great segmenting job.  I will swap pens with you anyday.  [][]


----------



## Kadmos (Dec 27, 2007)

I keep checking back to see if you'll at least let us know how you made the checkering..I love that.  I've made about ten drawings and still can't figure it out!

It's gotta be wedges right, so how many peices per band?


----------



## mb757 (Dec 27, 2007)

You're correct the checkers are wedges and there are 18 wedges per band. It actually starts off as two 1/8" pieces of flat stock. It's the same principle as segmented bowl  on a smaller scale. Kadmos if you really want to know how its done drop me an e/mail and I think I can help you out. There is a variation of this checker that looks like a cog instead of a checker as well. Thanks Mark


----------



## CSue (Dec 27, 2007)

WOW!


----------



## cigarman (Dec 28, 2007)

Well I am the lucky person that recieved this pen in the swap.  It came today and will be displayed proudly with my other swap pens.  I would carry it but someone might ask if I could make them one like it. Thanks Mark it is a beautiful pen.


----------



## Stevej72 (Dec 28, 2007)

Wow! You did an excellent job segmenting that pen.


----------



## mb757 (Dec 28, 2007)

Tom, Thank you for the kind words. I hope that you enjoy the pen, it's my first pen swap and I'm really enjoying it. Mark


----------



## bitshird (Dec 28, 2007)

That is a most impressive pen


----------



## SherryD (Jan 1, 2008)

one sweet pen


----------



## TAFFJ (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark that is a cracking pen well done!


----------



## mb757 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks all for the kind words. I was pleasantly surprised this morning to find this pen as the featured photo on the home page. I don't know who to thank for putting it there, but I'm honored. Thank you again Mark.


----------



## Hiram33 (Jan 8, 2008)

Awesome looking pen how many hours of work are in it


----------



## mb757 (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks Peter, surprisingly not as many hours as you would think. The segmented checker takes about 1/2 hour, the segments for the lower took about an hour. With turning and finish about 2 hours. That's actual time there is a lot of time spent waiting for the glue to dry.


----------



## R2 (Jan 8, 2008)

They are a really great pair of pens!![^][^]


----------

